# Best Hair Care Products Rated



## Californian (May 24, 2004)

*




Best Hair Care Products*





*The products youâ€™ll want to use time and time again*

[Excerpted from *May 2004* _Town &amp; Country]_

A team of well known makeup artists and stylists as well as the beauty editors of _Town &amp; Country_ and other beauty magazines compiled this â€œbest ofâ€ list. 



Shampoos/Conditioners/Treatments

[*]*Kerastase Bain Satin in Level One or Two*. Especially great for colored tresses or locks that need serious moisturinzing.

[*]*Lancome Hair Sensation Volumizing Gel Shampoo.* Gives oomph to flat, fine hair, espeially when paired with Lancome's Extra-Body Non-rinse Conditioner.

[*]*Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo*. Removes styling product buildup and mineral residue that cause dullness.

[*]*Aveda Black Malva Shampoo*. Enhances tones in dark hair while discouraging brassiness.

[*]*Neutrogena T/Gel*. A surprisingly luxurious (and pleasant-smelling) shampoo that stops dandruff in its tracks.

[*]*Keratase Lait Vital Proteine*. Super nourishing to hair without weighing it down.

[*]*Terax Original Crema Conditioner*. We can't get over how well it mositurizes our overworked hair.

[*]*Matrix Biolage Daily Leave-in Tonic*. Eliminate flyaways with this lightweight leave-in conditioner.

[*]*Phyto 7 Plant-Based Treatment Cream*. A leave-in cream for dry, stressed hair.

[*]*Bumble and Bumble Leave In (or rinse out) conditioner*. The name says it all. Your choice.

[*]*Aveda Rosemary Mint Equalizing Hair Conditioning Rinse*. Makes fine hair fabulous.

[*]*John Sahag Condition*. Three great conditioners, for fine, coarse and chemically treated hair.

[*]*Kerastase Masquintense*. The ultimate cream mask for putting life back into overprocessed hair.

[*]*John Masters Organics Honey &amp; Hibiscus Hair reconstructor*. A blend of exotic fruits and oils so natural you could eat it.

http://store5.yimg.com/I/theoasisplace_1788_12559968Hair Detanglers, Gels, Mousses and Sprays

[*]*Paul Mitchell Extra-Body Sculpting Foam*. Pumps volume and hold into your hairstyles.

[*]*Bumble and bumble Grooming Creme*. Calms and adds texture to coarse hair.

[*]*Philip B. Drop Dead Straightening Baume.* As the name promises, this balm delivers pin-straight, perfect hair.

[*]*Redken Hardwear 16 Super Strong Gel*. Lasting control that washes out like a dream.

[*]*Bumble and Bumble Sumo Wax*. Great for adding texture, definition and perhaps even some spikiness.

[*]*Redken Glass 01 Smoothing Serum*. The answer to bad-hair days, whatever the weather. It banishes frizzies and imparts high shine.

[*]*Sebastian Shaper Hair Spray*. Great hold without stiffness.

[*]*Rene Furterer Floravanti No-Rinse Detangling Spritz*. A daily-use detangler that also adds sheen to hair.

[*]*Kieh's High-Gloss Condition and and Styling Oil*. This featherweight oil gives hair incredible luster and shine.

[*]*John Frieda Sheer Blonde Volumizing Spray*. Delivers lift at the roots as well as overall volume to skimpy strands.


----------



## Geek2 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the post! I've been looking for some new ideas for hair care products and this is a great list to get info from!


----------



## Californian (May 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Thanks for the post! I've been looking for some new ideas for hair care products and this is a great list to get info from!



Cool! Y/w! 

 I've never tried Bumble and Bumble products and I'm very curious about them. I know that Redken is a very good brand. Most of the others I have not tried yet!


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2004)

Ya, thanks Californian.. Ive been on the look out for new shampoo's etc.. aswell so this is great


----------

